# Georgia Jam



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

A few days ago @GTmaker posted a backing track for Georgia. I thought I'd take a crack at it and I was asked to post the result, poor as it is. If anyone would like the backing track in mp3 format PM me with your email address and I'll send it to you. Perhaps we could get a few different interpretations from those of you so inclined.

Many years ago the old LP Forum had a section called "The Jam Zone" which was a lot of fun. Someone would post a backing track and then the members would play over it and post it for constructive criticism on everything from playing technique to recording/mix tips. I always enjoyed that forum and if enough people were interested perhaps we could try something similar here.

Anyway, here goes nothing.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdavetcan%2Fgeorgia2


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A huge CONGRATULATIONS on your excellent playing and singing! 









I hope others take you up on your offer to send an mp3 to them and then post their recordings over the backing track here.



davetcan said:


> Many years ago the old LP Forum had a section call "The Jam Zone" which was a lot of fun. Someone would post a backing track and then the members would play over it and post it for constructive criticism on everything from playing technique to recording/mix tips. I always enjoyed that forum and if enough people were interested _perhaps we could try something similar here_.


This idea would certainly seem to have potential for the GC Forum, especially given that it was so popular in the LP Forum.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I can't find the backing track. I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> I can't find the backing track. I'd like to give it a try.


Send a PM to @davetcan with your email address.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> I can't find the backing track. I'd like to give it a try.


Second post in the link below but if you want the mp3 send me a PM as suggested by @greco

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/from-peter-framptons-farewell-tour.245388/


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I could also provide an mp3 including my vocal, no guitar, if anyone just wants to play behind that. or just do a full instrumental like Frampton, I don't have anywhere near the skill to do that.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

OK...let the Georgia games begin...
As I already mentioned, I have Georgia on my set list.
Here is my arrangement recorded on my Jamman Solo pedal in one take with the help of my Vocalist Live pedal for harmony and my Epiphone Joe Pass guitar.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fgds-sounds%2Fgeorgia-on-my-mind


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> OK...let the Georgia games begin...
> As I already mentioned, I have Georgia on my set list.
> Here is my arrangement recorded on my Jamman Solo pedal in one take with the help of my Vocalist Live pedal for harmony and my Epiphone Joe Pass guitar.


WELL DONE! CONGRATULATIONS!
Your playing in combination with all of the singers sounded great.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

GTmaker said:


> Vocalist Live pedal


That's a cool sounding pedal. Tell us more about it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> That's a cool sounding pedal. Tell us more about it.


My former bandmate used one of these occasionally. Used to drive me crazy but can be effective used in the right way, and sparingly, LOL. Can be effective if you're doing a solo act as per Gino's recording.






I have the XT Create which allows me to add a bit of delay or reverb as needed. I only use a fraction of what it can do.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

So here is my recording studio :

Fender Deluxe Vintage modified amp - like it cause its got built in reverb and delay and that's usually all I need.
Small Mackie mixer , amp, and a couple of JBL monitors and a microphone (some type of Sennheiser from the 70s ).
A stool to sit on cause I need one foot to press all the dammed switches.

On the floor is the Jamman Looper pedal. Totally love it and very surprised how clean it records.
Right beside it is the Vocalist Live 3 pedal...I did some recordings last December when I first got the pedal just to see what it can do.
First of all I have to mention that this pedal needs a guitar to play thru it so that it can figure out the harmony as you change chords.
It gives you the basic Unison - third - fifth harmony structure and it even has a "male , "female" harmony style
I am still struggling on each song as to where to put the harmony, but I have come to the conclusion that the less the better.
I have noticed that any song with a simpler chord structure allows the Vocalist Live to perform much better.

Thats about it....any questions, just ask.
G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> On the floor is the Jamman Looper pedal. Totally love it and very surprised how clean it records.





GTmaker said:


> Thats about it....any questions, just ask.


How do you go from the recording on the pedal to an mp3? Simple transfer via a USB?

I'm so very jealous of anyone that can sing.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> How do you go from the recording on the pedal to an mp3? Simple transfer via a USB?
> I'm so very jealous of anyone that can sing.


Basically, the Jamman has free downloadable software that allows you to hook the pedal up to a computer.
Once there, the software is capable of viewing all 99 tracks of the pedal. All these track are individual and not like a recording studio mixer.
You can upload a song to any track OR download a song from any track.
The tracks are in a WAV format so then its a simple conversion from WAV to MP3.

I hope this helps.
G.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's what I use these days, not much has changed for a few years. 

11 Rack as my interface and Sonar Platinum DAW. Vocals are just the 11 Rack and for guitar I use Scuffham S-Gear with the 11 Rack in front of it.


----------

